# Paph. fairrieanum seedling group



## orchidmaven (Dec 14, 2008)

These are from Sam Tsui grown from flask. They are the best quality dark red Paph. fairrieanum plants I have seen in some time. They were made with Paph. fairrieanum 'Red' AM/AOS, and two have already received quality awards. Paph. fairrieanum 'Pankot' AM/AOS, and Paph. fairrieanum 'Kipling' AM/AOS. Several of these are better than the awarded clones. All the seedling shown here have not been show. The cross is Orchid Inn #OIC0326.


----------



## nikv (Dec 14, 2008)

That is truly specacular!!!! :clap:


----------



## Kyle (Dec 14, 2008)

wow! Any tips for blooming fairianums?


----------



## Elena (Dec 14, 2008)

Incredible! :drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2008)

What a sight! Not a loser among them. And all blooming at the same time?!


----------



## Candace (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, those are nice.


----------



## TADD (Dec 14, 2008)

I just wet myself........ Amazing..... What good culture you must have.....


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 14, 2008)

TADD said:


> I just wet myself........


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:



This is stunning display!!!! It is like you have copy-pasted them!!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2008)

There are a few in there with exquisite wide dorsal sepals.:clap::clap:


----------



## emydura (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW. That is unbelievable. Let me just wipe the drool off the keyboard.

I recently obtained a fairrieanum flask from Sam Tsui - Red x Fox Valley. I believe the Fox Valley clone is very dark and big as well. I think even though I got the flask from Sam the cross was made by Fox Valley. The seedlings were very spindly and weak and I wasn't very confident about them but they are surprisingly doing quite well. If that is what I have to look forward to I can't wait.

David


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 14, 2008)

What a wonderful bouquet of farrieanums! Spectacular.:drool:


----------



## Ernie (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, if I had to pick two, the one on the far right and the lowest one in the center. 

-Ernie


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 14, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Ok, if I had to pick two, the one on the far right and the lowest one in the center.
> 
> -Ernie



Same here!!! Incredible!!!:drool::drool::drool:


Ramon


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 14, 2008)

Fantastic! Send me 3!


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Ok, if I had to pick two, the one on the far right and the lowest one in the center.
> 
> -Ernie



I had picked the one on the far right too, but my favorite is just to the right of the lowest one in the center (next to the unopened flower).:drool:


----------



## Jorch (Dec 14, 2008)

Spectacular!! :drool:

How long did it take you to grow them from flask to flowering??


----------



## orchidmaven (Dec 15, 2008)

Jorch said:


> Spectacular!! :drool:
> 
> How long did it take you to grow them from flask to flowering??



Three seasons from flask to flower. This is their 4th year with some flowering for the 1st time and many flowering for the 2nd time. Several were presented for A.O.S., judging last year with 2 awarded.

Paph. fairrieanum like Paph. charlesworthii grow very fast from flask. Just keep them potted up at every point along their development. Do not let them just sit in compots. Just like when you leave them in the flask too long they slow down and just sulk. It is slower growing when you have to turn a plant around. Keep them growing!

Theresa.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG, this is too much for me :sob:!!!!! I am looking around since one year to find one bloomingsize of those beauties; too hard to find here around! I would ask you to send some to Lux./ Europe but this seems to be impossible because of Cites doc!!! (That's what I was told  ). Jean


----------



## Paul (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow!! this is just fantastic, all these fair flowers!!!


----------



## emydura (Dec 15, 2008)

So are these a selfing of 'Red'?

David


----------



## P-chan (Dec 15, 2008)

:drool: Oh, yes!! How gorgeous! I have some babies that are recently out of flask from Sam also- Paph. fairrieanum x sib. (Fair Lady x Extra Fair) semi albas- hopefully some albas in the group... it will be a while! That's a fantastic photo of all those together! Unbelievable! Great job!


----------



## bench72 (Dec 15, 2008)

umm... aaaahhh... ooooh... 

kicking myself for not getting any of that fairrie flask from sam


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 15, 2008)

:clap: :drool: SPECTACULAR!!! :drool: :clap:


----------



## orchidmaven (Dec 15, 2008)

It is an outcross using as one parent Paph. fairrieanum 'Red' AM/AOS the other parent is a selected clone from a different population.

Theresa.


----------



## jblanford (Dec 15, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!! like 19 times, thanks. Jim.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2008)

That's F'AMAZING!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 16, 2008)

Damn! (said in a very aw-struck, respectful, and jealous tone of voice)  I'd say very nice, but that's a bit of an understatement!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 16, 2008)

This group of P. fairrieanum is extremely spectacular and really stunning. I've never seen so many good fairrieanum together. :drool:

Best regards from germany, rudolf


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2008)

GuRu said:


> This group of P. fairrieanum is extremely spectacular and really stunning. I've never seen so many good fairrieanum together. :drool: Best regards from germany, rudolf


 Neither have we !!


----------



## Brian Monk (Dec 16, 2008)

WOOF!!!! Why don't you go get an AQ for Sam!!


----------



## orchidmaven (Dec 17, 2008)

Brian Monk said:


> WOOF!!!! Why don't you go get an AQ for Sam!!



Last year I presented a group for A.O.S., judging and received 2 AM/AOS awards. This year I have enough to present for an AQ. I wanted to try this weekend to make it to Judging in Tacoma, Wa. It would appear the weather here in the Pacific Northwest will not allow it. We are iced over and more snow and possible freezing rain is expected tomorrow and over the weekend. Alas I shall have to just wait and breed with them instead. Not a bad outcome!

Theresa.
Hillsview


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 17, 2008)

What a complete bummer that you can't get there safely--this is so far past spectacular...no words really.


----------



## swamprad (Dec 17, 2008)

So, so wonderful. I agree with Robin, no words.

I have had a rough time with my fairrieanum crosses, but that just means there is lots of room for improvement!


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 18, 2008)

orchidmaven said:


> Last year I presented a group for A.O.S., judging and received 2 AM/AOS awards. This year I have enough to present for an AQ. I wanted to try this weekend to make it to Judging in Tacoma, Wa. It would appear the weather here in the Pacific Northwest will not allow it. We are iced over and more snow and possible freezing rain is expected tomorrow and over the weekend. Alas I shall have to just wait and breed with them instead. Not a bad outcome!
> 
> Theresa.
> Hillsview



Hi Theresa,

I am debating whether the judging should be canceled entirely due to the terrible driving conditions and the long distances involved. Don't even try it this weekend!

BZ


----------



## Faan (Dec 20, 2008)

Did you take the picture when watching Swan Lake?


----------



## orchidmaven (Dec 23, 2008)

Faan said:


> Did you take the picture when watching Swan Lake?



Taken while listening to Haydn Piano Sonata No. 19 in E Minor.


----------



## Scott Ware (Dec 8, 2009)

So.... Theresa...

It's about that time of year again and it's even colder this December than last!

How did these _Paph. fairrieanum_ seedlings do this year?


----------



## orchidmaven (Dec 13, 2009)

Scott Ware said:


> So.... Theresa...
> 
> It's about that time of year again and it's even colder this December than last!
> 
> How did these _Paph. fairrieanum_ seedlings do this year?



Scott,

You know this but for the benefit of everyone else. The group was shown this last weekend at regional judging December 6, 2009. In the group of 15 plants were the two previous AM/AOS awarded clones. We received 4 more AM/AOS awards, an FCC/AOS award and an Award of Quality for the cross - the breeder, Sam Tsui. Not bad. We also received an AM on a Paph. Don Egger 'Steller' and an HCC/AOS on a Paph Cruella 'Lucky'. Judging can be expensive. My husbands words not mine. Will cautioned the judges to be more critical.

Theresa.
Hillsview Garden


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 13, 2009)

Theresa, congtaulation on all those new awards.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2009)

wow! congrats on the awards.
How did I not post on this thread before :drool: They are all gorgeous in the old photo from last year, though the darkest one in the center stands out, as does the one at the very right. So hard to choose!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 13, 2009)

Congratulations on all those awards Theresa! Well done. :clap:


----------



## Scott Ware (Dec 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, judging has never been very expensive for me. oke:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, judging is free for most of us, I think. Amazing plants, by the way. Do you have photos from the latest judging. Congratulations too!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations here from Luxembourg too!!!! Maybe you should show another pic, so we can admire more of those beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## etex (Dec 14, 2009)

Theresa- Congratulations on all your awards!! I hope you have pics for us! The blooms last year were amazing!! Diane


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 14, 2009)

orchidmaven said:


> Scott,
> 
> You know this but for the benefit of everyone else. The group was shown this last weekend at regional judging December 6, 2009. In the group of 15 plants were the two previous AM/AOS awarded clones. We received 4 more AM/AOS awards, an FCC/AOS award and an Award of Quality for the cross - the breeder, Sam Tsui. Not bad. We also received an AM on a Paph. Don Egger 'Steller' and an HCC/AOS on a Paph Cruella 'Lucky'. Judging can be expensive. My husbands words not mine. Will cautioned the judges to be more critical.
> 
> ...



Hi Theresa,

The AQ will go to both the hybridizer and the exhibitor. Congratulations on your amazing skills as a grower!


----------



## tim (Dec 14, 2009)

can you post pix? especially the complexes?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 14, 2009)

:clap: :clap: WOO HOO!!! WTG!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## orchidmaven (Dec 14, 2009)

tim said:


> can you post pix? especially the complexes?



Making Christmas deliveries to the local market. I will post photos when I get a chance. You bet!

Theresa.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats! :clap:


----------

